# AFI Directing Narrative statement - Does it have to be in essay format? Or can I experiment with a different approach to the text?



## macieekt (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi all!
I'm applying to AFI Directing for the first time and have a question regarding the Narrative Statement.
Does it have to be in essay format? Or can I experiment with a different approach to the text?

If anyone has an insight, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2020)

@Septopus7 might be able to help you with this.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2020)

macieekt said:


> Does it have to be in essay format? Or can I experiment with a different approach to the text?


What's the prompt?

I say go for it and be creative.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Nov 23, 2020)

macieekt said:


> Hi all!
> I'm applying to AFI Directing for the first time and have a question regarding the Narrative Statement.
> Does it have to be in essay format? Or can I experiment with a different approach to the text?
> 
> If anyone has an insight, please let me know. Thanks!


Hey. I'm applying to the AFI Screenwriting program. First timer, too. My Narrative Statement is in essay format, sprinkled with comedic moments since I come from a comedy writing background. You can probably be creative so long as it's 1-3 pages and double spaced.


----------



## Septopus7 (Nov 23, 2020)

I would agree largely with what's been said so far, with a caveat - I did mine in kind of a traditional essay style. I heard of others who went different with it. That's fine. But I would seriously consider the "why" of it if you decide to do something more oddball - I can't tell you for sure since you don't mention what exactly the alternate format would be, but basically it has to have a point and accomplish something that a standard essay wouldn't, in order for it to shine positively on you. Otherwise, it will be a distracting flourish that is likely to turn them off more than it does increase your chances. But as long as you thought through it and it accomplishes a creative goal, then you should be good to roll with it. One thing for sure - they _won't _disqualify you automatically for deciding to make it more of a screenplay structure or something like that. But it can hurt you too, as much as it has the potential to make you stand out.


----------

